# Where do you guys buy your 2.7T mods?



## AudiN00b (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey guys the tittle pretty much says everything. So what websites do you use to buy your 2.7T mods? THX ahead of time.


----------



## CarnivalofSax (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Where do you guys buy your 2.7T mods? (AudiN00b)*

http://www.goapr.com 
Jake


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Where do you guys buy your 2.7T mods? (CarnivalofSax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarnivalofSax* »_ http://www.goapr.com 
Jake











307hp/366 lb/ft Stage 1
318hp/382 lb/ft Stage 2

Niiiice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by TRiAD at 8:27 AM 11-10-2004_


----------



## Kadonny (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Where do you guys buy your 2.7T mods? (TRiAD)*

Those are some very nice increases.
So from a guy who had worked on older cars, but nothing newer than 1970s, how hard is it to install a chip and can these be detected by the dealers to void my warranty?
I have a 03 2.7T and would love to be seeing those torque and hp numbers.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Where do you guys buy your 2.7T mods? (Kadonny)*

I've not installed one myself, but APR says their chips are encoded and therefore invisible to the dealer.


----------



## pulliamjs (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Where do you guys buy your 2.7T mods? (AudiN00b)*

I like the idea of the APR chip w/the ability to change the program thru the Cruise Control on the fly.
What about recommendations for brakes and suspension? I'm interested in better performance for street use.
Joel
'00 A6 2.7T 6 speed


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Where do you guys buy your 2.7T mods? (pulliamjs)*

Same here. I've seen a couple kits out there that seem "OK", but nothing great. 
If there isn't anyone specializing in this model, maybe I could get with my local race shop and put together a couple big brakes kits, swaybars and coil-overs for these cars. Some Alcon 6-piston units with an overall well-rounded braking system and Moton multi-adjustable remote-reservoir coil-overs would be cool...maybe adjustable swaybars too...
Do you guys think there would be enough interest to produce a few kits?


----------



## pulliamjs (Nov 17, 2004)

<<Do you guys think there would be enough interest to produce a few kits?>>
Depends on price/value and support. I'd definately be interested in a group buy type concept where we bundle name brand mods (e.g., APR ECU, XYZ coilovers, Brembo brakes, whatever).


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (pulliamjs)*

Cool. I should be getting my A6 at the first of the year, so I'll develop a few parts for mine, and post th results. If anyone would want some, it would be easy to reproduce them.


----------



## AudiN00b (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey guys since I seen a lot of yous talking about brake kits above here is a nice kit. Its actually the Porsche Cayenne brake kit but it fits and is the best bang for the buck. Costs like $ 1,800 comes with 6 piston calipers, pads, Fluid, and lines. These things are HUGE!!!!!
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...e%204


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (AudiN00b)*










Well, that takes care of the brakes...and quite nicely, I might add. 









_Quote, originally posted by *AudiN00b* »_Hey guys since I seen a lot of yous talking about brake kits above here is a nice kit. Its actually the Porsche Cayenne brake kit but it fits and is the best bang for the buck. Costs like $ 1,800 comes with 6 piston calipers, pads, Fluid, and lines. These things are HUGE!!!!!
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...e%204


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (TRiAD)*

I'll tell you what, ECS Tuning seems to have most of what I think I could need for this car. 
Some nice adjustable swaybars and a heavier-duty true coil-over kit may be all I need that I haven't found.


----------



## AudiN00b (Oct 22, 2004)

Here is a list of websites for A6 and other Audi mods. Thought you guys might find sum nice stuff







.
http://www.lltek.com/splash2.htm
http://www.4induktion.com/
http://www.awe-tuning.com/
http://www.achtuning.com/
http://www.goapr.com/
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...wagen
http://www.stratmosphere.com/index.htm
http://www.advancedmotorsport.com/
http://www.tantrumwerks.com/
http://www.evoms.com/
http://www.uucmotorwerks.com/
http://www.autospeedperformance.com/
http://www.neuspeed.com/


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (AudiN00b)*

Wow....







Thanks!


----------



## unclesol (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (TRiAD)*

Another easy way, is to look at what the 4.2 is running...


----------



## TURBOJETTA420 (Mar 16, 2004)

i gotta ques. my friend just got either a 01 or 02 2.7t and was thinking about doin mods. I told him that all you can do is short ram intake, chip, exhaust, new DV's, and upgraded Ko4's(I'm talking about the KO4's off the RS4).....what else can he do? bigger smic's.......also EVOMS staes that the GIAC chip add 60-80 hp...true?


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (TURBOJETTA420)*

APR and others have complete kits including the K04's and most other necessary equipment, bundled with a fewother nice RS4 pieces. 
There are also the Transmission tie-down bars, brakes, suspension, etc. Browse the links posted above.


----------

